# Official Chat Thread



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

12/14/04 9:00EST

CHAT IS OPEN!!! EVERYONE COME ON IN!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I cant do it Chat Queen. Must go to work at 6:30







I will send my better half


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

noooooooo


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Filo said:


> I cant do it Chat Queen. Must go to work at 6:30
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww. thanks filo for sending a standin.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

lmao. trish, you know i'm there already


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Wow....all I have to say is.......

You people chat too much.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BUMP 12/15/2004 7:30- yeah i know its uber-early but.... i have plans later tonight so... chat time


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heh--its my day off. Get in the chat! You heard the Queen!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

just another quick lil bump.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

have you ever heard of aol instant messenger


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What is that?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

? of course I have. mine recently crashed.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

its a new invention...its like theres a box and u write in the box and u press enter and it says a message...and the person gets the message and types back...its like super cool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

wooooow....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol why dont use aim instead of chat


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> lol why dont use aim instead of chat
> [snapback]799874[/snapback]​


 because


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

because why


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

msn i cooler


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

only old ppl go on msn


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

but yahoo is for kids.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

i use aim not yahoo or msn


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

AIM
MSN
YAHOO
IRC
Piranha-fury Chat........

Pssssshhhhh! Thats old school. Handwritten letters are all the rave for todays kids.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody wanna chat tonight?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Why, dear god why?


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> msn i cooler
> [snapback]799966[/snapback]​


dam strait mr freez,

aol has no web cam facility (sp?)


----------



## sasquach (Dec 6, 2004)

msn rules, wots peoples adds


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

im back now..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

im back as well


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

chizzat... or else..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

I dont wanna ...







I'm tired ...


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Then you shall suffer the tounge lashings of an otter, with a very bad tupe and badder disposition!


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

Get in the chat room


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

eh bump


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh, so bumping this thread right now


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

you can catch me in there


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, can't say how long i'll be in there but.... BRING IT ON.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Im there chat queen!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dear lord, please, someone save me from the car talk.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

car talk time!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

make fun of filo time! come one come all!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

so...... tonights topic: filo getting head from kumbia while chatting.

and he only lasted like 3 minutes (since he kept us updated on what was going on





















)

but.. he had to go cause she got it in her hair


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> so...... tonights topic: filo getting head from kumbia while chatting.
> 
> and he only lasted like 3 minutes (since he kept us updated on what was going on
> 
> ...


Sandra, you better get your boy in check


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Why is it that when i wanna go into the chats, no one is available?

Then again, its 6 am in the eastcoast.. 3 in the west.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, its 3:45, i've been abandoned by my parents with 10 annoying as f*ck dogs, and i'm bored.

sooooo i count at least THREE people who are online right now who should be in the chat this isntant


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> okay, its 3:45, i've been abandoned by my parents with 10 annoying as f*ck dogs, and i'm bored.
> 
> sooooo i count at least THREE people who are online right now who should be in the chat this isntant
> 
> ...










i refuse to go there ever since you became in charge of it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

aww cmon death, she is telling stories of her "experiences"


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im in for 2 seconds.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> :rasp: i refuse to go there ever since you became in charge of it
> [snapback]826859[/snapback]​


meanie. now get your butt in the chat this instant.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i used to own it. but i passed the keys on to tinkerbelle.









never forget, - my chats were the bomb huh drew.









hey im in again ill say something this time.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> i used to own it. but i passed the keys on to tinkerbelle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arent you supposed to be in Africa..or something?


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

He's doing Utah for awhile ... then off he goes!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

bump for obvious reasons. lol.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol, damn that other thread about red dragon is killin me







chat time


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

see you guys there


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

dude wtf?

youd rather post in threads? - lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

what happened to bambinos thread


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

i know what the f--k?

i thought i was the chat king? until i leave.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> i know what the f--k?
> 
> i thought i was the chat king? until i leave.
> 
> ...


this is you officially getting yourself spanked mister.









anyhow. i'm gonna go grab some food and then i'm "opening" the chat.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

ill be on later tonight.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

BAMBINO said:


> ill be on later tonight.
> [snapback]835760[/snapback]​


i'm becoming terribly impatient.

by the way: everyone else? GET IN HERE NOW! thats an order.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im in there again see you guys there.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

BAMBINO said:


> im in there again see you guys there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIAR!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, opening the chat. i hope to see everyone there!


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

coming


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

im in


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no one ever uses the chat


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

chat time!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

bobme said:


> no one ever uses the chat
> [snapback]839990[/snapback]​











Yea, i agree with the Banana Peel


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

o yea? well i'm there RIGHT NOw and you should be too.

btw, this is a bump


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

come shoot the breeze with mr. freez

and tink


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

I'll be in there once Mike unbans me


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Kain said:


> I'll be in there once Mike unbans me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got banned from chat? when? hahahahahahahha


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

yesterday....remember when I came in with that other nick to show you how those dudes cloned other people's names? Mike accidently banned me cause he thought I was one of them.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

im in


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Kain said:


> yesterday....remember when I came in with that other nick to show you how those dudes cloned other people's names? Mike accidently banned me cause he thought I was one of them.
> [snapback]843405[/snapback]​


hahahhahahahaha dude that SUCKS did you pm him?


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

yea I did. I actually woke him up from his sleep to tell him lol. He'll unban me when he has time. im not in a hurry to own you nubs


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody wann chat tonight? I'll be in there


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

yeah i might get on its a 50 50 chance.








maybe ill see you there maybe i wont


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

3AM my time, but i'm in the chat







. just got back from parking my car in the storage lot......soooooo fcking far away.


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> 3AM my time, but i'm in the chat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay guys what's going on in here!?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

dave2134 said:


> Hay guys what's going on in here!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.... please dont post here if you don't have anything important to contribute.


----------



## dave2134 (Jan 16, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> .... please dont post here if you don't have anything important to contribute.
> [snapback]847779[/snapback]​


Dont be mean.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

enough said.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

2:30AM my time but i'm in a very awake mood soooooooooooooooooooo... if anyone's up for it *BUMP* lets chat


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

bump







i'm in the chat until 9:30 my time, then i'll be back after a meeting i gotta go to. c'mon y'all


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

:nod: im in thenb im out for 2 years.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

COME ONE COME ALL! ITS OFFICIALLY PICK-ON-LEMMYWINKS NIGHT!

TO THE CHAT!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay.... so lemmy left.... but tehre's a bunch of other people there. so go already.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I'll be back in like 10 minutes. gonna grab some taco bell


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

im there.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

oh no filo can post now..


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> oh no filo can post now..
> [snapback]854872[/snapback]​


Yeah thats right


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

up


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

CHAT TIME


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

yay


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

well its been awhile kiddies, but its that time again....

come one come all to the late night chat session


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)




----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Like i 'v said in all the other "Come to the chat" thread, im not allowed in the chat room


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

i'm there ... for now ...


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, for anyone who's not into football or who can tear their eyes away from the superbowl for like a sec or two to type....

CHAT TIME! seriously, i'm boooooored. entertain me







*whip*


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay.... people keep coming into the chat and dissappearing when they realize no one is in there other than me. here's a thought.... just ghost until people show up









send me a doorbell when you get in there! C'MON people!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump...anyone for chat?


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CHAT!!!!

I'm stuck at work and bored to tears!!!

HELP!!!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

lol thats funny.. chat time


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

filo in da house


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Bump. Everyone join now! It's 10:57 pm EST.


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

up...

you know where to go.
see u there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

im there


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Only The Weak Go To THe Chat, to be BRAINWASHED


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im not there!!!







Later though...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Only The Weak Go To THe Chat, to be BRAINWASHED
> [snapback]896499[/snapback]​


i have lost all respect for you.


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

marco said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Only The Weak Go To THe Chat, to be BRAINWASHED
> ...


I never asked for any from you


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ne one wanna go to the chat room...go now


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

sex...come in the chat room...sex

sex

r.i.p roger i love u man


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

sex is cumming!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

get in the fuckin chat room now!!

im bored


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoa. no bribing people to go into the chat with sexual favors! haven't i taught you boys anything?

its saturday night, i'm in philly.... and my friend crashed on the couch. lol. i'm SO BORED..... and trying to type on his mac keyboard









come one, come all (except for roger. hahahahahahaha) to the chat!


----------



## marky (Sep 4, 2004)

Yo i just wanna know what do ya guys think of Jennifer Lopez's new song Get Right


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

marky said:


> Yo i just wanna know what do ya guys think of Jennifer Lopez's new song Get Right
> [snapback]900396[/snapback]​


......wtf? dude. this thread is to bump for people to gain envolvement in the sites chatroom. if you wanna ask this question, go to the upper right of the page, and clikc the link for 'LIVE CHAT' . ask it in the chat. lol


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I was there... ALONE.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> I was there... ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, i had to run to the grocery store to get stuff to make for lunch tomorrow. im cooking for like 3 of my friends here in philly







back now for a short while before ice cream and a movie.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

chat was empty when i went in ...


----------



## badmatt (Sep 15, 2003)

BUMP?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im in the chat now. its 2:50 am . come on in

noobies....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay boys and girls! tonight is now officially a come-one-come-all chat night... cuz.... I SAID SO!

i'd like to see a nice turn out for once







lets see if 10 or so people can manage to all be in the chat at once!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the chat currently contains:

channafreak
MR-FREEZ
PacmanXSA
SirOneEighty

....and Me


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> the chat currently contains:
> 
> channafreak
> MR-FREEZ
> ...


Even more people now bitches!

It's a f*cking fiesta baby!!!!!!!






























Pac


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

and me baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

current up to date list:

channafreak
filo
mr-freez
pacmanxsa
me








webhostexpert
k_fizzly

.....that's 7. where IS everyone?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Aww damn.. i missed out. Especially one th one person I hope to meet in the chats.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

RhomZilla said:


> Aww damn.. i missed out. Especially one th one person I hope to meet in the chats.
> [snapback]904941[/snapback]​


Who? Me?









Pac


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > Aww damn.. i missed out. Especially one th one person I hope to meet in the chats.
> ...


LOL You come in 2nd :rasp: but I never get the chance to talk to Filo in the chats. I'd like to see how he is in chatting compared to how he does in his posts.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

hey al, how bout you try AIM...:rasp:


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey all







I'm in for the night (or so it would seem)... Working on a paper atm but send me a doorbell if you come in! I'd love a distraction!!!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Hey all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll probably grace you with my presence around 10 eastern or so.

Start droolin ladies!!!























Pac


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

BUMP!!!!!!11111

It's 9:07 EST....get in there. Or I'll molest you all...without teh lube.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm listening to music so if I dont reply when you get there just send a noise.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

okay, got 5 people total at the moment







let's try for 10 again!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I went in... Just saw Tink in there and I felt my crotch getting dirtier and dirtier so I left....









J/K baby







<3

Pac


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

anybody bored tonight?

come on in


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

anyone? 8:40pm west coast time...


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im in


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

no idea whatsoever how long i'm gonna be 'in' the chat tonight... but i'm back from spring break with a vengance! 11:10 eastern, and the chat is open for business


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

heya! 7:20 and i'm bored! i'm in the chat







send a doorbell if you wanna get my attention (watching spiderman2)


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

still banned


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

chat. im there.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:rasp:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

come in

haha would you look at the time from yesterday and today dam haha


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

bump??


----------



## Bentho (Jun 10, 2004)

no ones there


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

BUMP! you know where im at!!!

come chat


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BORED!?!

Come and chat...


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

anyone here have xbox live.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i have it and it is awsome.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

RedBelly Dom said:


> i have it and it is awsome.
> [snapback]992265[/snapback]​










thats great, but you should really go to the CHAT ROOM if your in the mood to discuss it...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

fOckin chat isn't working for me


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

That bites. I was in it talking to myself







hahaha



KumbiaQueens said:


> fOckin chat isn't working for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

i was in there but was watching die hard. didnt see your texts killduv. BTW whoever bumped the chat thread is lying. there IS NO CHAT.


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

How come I cant get in? I recently erased Java, does anyone know where I can get it?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

http://java.sun.com/


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

Tenx!!!!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok, the queen has returned to her throne *cracks whip* i'll be actually 'in' the chat for approx. 5 minutes (2:05AM EST right now). if anyone joins me... maybe i'll be there longer.


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> Ok, the queen has returned to her throne *cracks whip* i'll be actually 'in' the chat for approx. 5 minutes (2:05AM EST right now). if anyone joins me... maybe i'll be there longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in there with you, don't be scared to be alone with me :laugh: .


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

No Problem Skuz!!
I know no chat at all. Die Hard I still have to see that. I only saw the end



sKuz said:


> i was in there but was watching die hard. didnt see your texts killduv. BTW whoever bumped the chat thread is lying. there IS NO CHAT.
> [snapback]992404[/snapback]​


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

attn: playas pimps and HOs come chat with a bored mofo


----------

